# Bluetooth funktioniert mal und mal nicht

## LinuxTom

Ich habe Bluetooth entsprechend der Seite eingerichtet.

Funktioniert auch sehr gut. Beide Richtungen. Dann habe ich den Computer abgeschaltet und wieder angeschaltet und nun funktioniert nur noch die Richtung vom Handy zum Computer. Umgekehrt erkennt er keine Geräte mehr (AMD64-Gentoo-2007.0).

Wo kann ich versuchen anzusetzen? Ich bin nach Tagelanger Suche am verzweifeln.

----------

## LinuxTom

Keiner hier, der Bluetooth am Laufen hat?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann findet der Computer dein Handy nicht. Hast du das denn in deinem Handy aktiviert? Bei den meisten Handys ist das so, dass man die Funktion, dass das Handy von anderen Geräten gefunden werden kann, manuell aktivieren muss. Auch wenn Bluetooth schon an ist. Und das geht bei einigen Geräten nur zeitweise. Einmal aktiviert schaltet sich das nach einer Minute oder so wieder ab.

----------

## LinuxTom

Nun weiß ich endlich, wie ich es schaffe Dateien auszutauschen. Zumindest klappt es bisher (den letzten Tag) immer: Den USB-Dongle reinstecken, dann gleich danach eine Datei auf den Rechner schicken und anschließend eine Datei aufs Handy schicken. Dann kann ich anschließend auch sehr viel Zeit nehmen. Kannte ich so nicht, aber ...  :Sad: 

Aber mit Wammu funktioniert es leider nicht. Der Fehler ist der Gleiche, egal ob ich über Bluetooth oder Serielle Verbindung gehe. Zumindest in der GUI. In den Logs steht Anderes.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen, wo da der Fehler steckt. Das Handy ist übrigens ein Samsung SGH-E830.

Per Blutooth:

```
--------------- System information ----------------

Platform     linux2

Python       2.4.4

wxPython     2.6.4.0

Wammu        0.25

python-gammu 0.24

Gammu        1.17.0

Bluetooth    PyBluez

locales      de_DE (iso-8859-15)

connection   blueat

device       0011:22:33:44:55

model        

Wed 2008/01/09 10:39:59: [Gammu            - 1.17.0 built 13:41:46 Jan  6 2008 using GCC 4.1]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:39:59: [Connection       - "blueat"]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:39:59: [Connection index - 0]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:39:59: [Model type       - ""]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:39:59: [Device           - "0011:22:33:44:55"]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:39:59: [Runing on        - Linux, kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 (#1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Dec 6 02:19:39 CET 2007)]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:39:59: Device 0011:22:33:44:55 ("Handy")

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:02: Operation already in progress, retrying.

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:06:    Channel 1 - "WBTEXT" (score=0)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:06:    Channel 2 - "Serial Port" (score=2)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:06:    Channel 3 - "Dial-up Networking" (score=0)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:06:    Channel 4 - "Voice GW" (score=0)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:06:    Channel 5 - "Voice GW" (score=0)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:06:    Channel 6 - "OBEX File Transfer" (score=0)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:06:    Channel 7 - "Object Push" (score=0)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:06: Connecting to RF channel 2

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:21: Can't connect (13, Keine Berechtigung)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:21: Entering GSM_SetIncomingSMS

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:21: Entering GSM_SetIncomingCall

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:21: Entering GSM_SetIncomingCB

Wed 2008/01/09 10:40:21: Entering GSM_SetIncomingUSSD
```

Per Blurtooth-Serial-Port:

```
--------------- System information ----------------

Platform     linux2

Python       2.4.4

wxPython     2.6.4.0

Wammu        0.25

python-gammu 0.24

Gammu        1.17.0

Bluetooth    PyBluez

locales      de_DE (iso-8859-15)

connection   at

device       /dev/rfcomm0

model        

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:50: Serial device: DTR is up, RTS is up, CAR is up, CTS is up

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:50: Setting speed to 19200

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:50: [Module           - "auto"]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:50: Escaping SMS mode

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:51: Sending simple AT command to wake up some devices

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:51: 1 "AT"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:51: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:51: Enabling echo

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:52: 1 "ATE1"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:52: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:52: Trying Motorola mode switch

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:52: 1 "AT+MODE=2"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:52: 2 "+CME ERROR: 3"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:52: CME Error 3: "operation not allowed"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:52: Seems not to be supported

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:52: Enabling CME errors

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:53: 1 "AT+CMEE=1"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:53: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:53: 1 "AT+CSCS?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:53: 2 "+CSCS: "GSM""

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:53: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:53: 1 "AT+CSCS=?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:53: 2 "+CSCS: ("GSM")"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:53: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:53: Getting model

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:54: 1 "AT+CGMM"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:54: 2 "SAMSUNG SGH-E830"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:54: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:54: 1 "AT+CGMI"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:54: 2 "SAMSUNG"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:54: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:54: Manufacturer info received

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:54: Samsung

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:54: [Manufacturer: Samsung]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:54: Checking for OBEX support

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+CPROT=?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "+CPROT: 0,"1.0",8"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Protocol entries received

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Parsing +CPROT: 0,"1.0",8 with +CPROT: (@i), (@r), (@i)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Parsing +CPROT: 0,"1.0",8 with +CPROT: @i, @r, @i

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Parsed int 0

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Grabbed string from reply: "1.0" (parsed 5 bytes)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Parsed raw string "1.0"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Parsed int 8

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: OBEX seems to be supported, version 1.0, level 8!

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Automatically enabling F_OBEX, please report bug if it causes problems

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: [Module           - "sonyericsson|ericsson|atobex"]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Escaping SMS mode

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Sending simple AT command to wake up some devices

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Enabling echo

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "ATE1"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Trying Motorola mode switch

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+MODE=2"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "+CME ERROR: 3"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: CME Error 3: "operation not allowed"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Seems not to be supported

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Enabling CME errors

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+CMEE=1"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+CSCS?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "+CSCS: "GSM""

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+CSCS=?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "+CSCS: ("GSM")"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Checking for OBEX support

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+CPROT=?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "+CPROT: 0,"1.0",8"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Protocol entries received

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Parsing +CPROT: 0,"1.0",8 with +CPROT: (@i), (@r), (@i)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Parsing +CPROT: 0,"1.0",8 with +CPROT: @i, @r, @i

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Parsed int 0

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Grabbed string from reply: "1.0" (parsed 5 bytes)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Parsed raw string "1.0"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Parsed int 8

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: OBEX seems to be supported, version 1.0, level 8!

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Getting firmware versions

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+CGMR"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "31/03/06"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Received firmware version: "31/03/06"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Entering GSM_GetModel

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Getting model

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+CGMM"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "SAMSUNG SGH-E830"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Leaving GSM_GetModel

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Entering GSM_GetManufacturer

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+CGMI"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "SAMSUNG"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Manufacturer info received

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Samsung

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: [Manufacturer: Samsung]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Leaving GSM_GetManufacturer

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Entering GSM_SetIncomingSMS

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Getting available SMS memories

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+CPMS=?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "+CPMS: ("SM"),("SM"),("SM")"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Available SMS memories received: read: ME : N/A, SM : ok, save: ME : N/A, SM = ok, Motorola = no

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+CNMI=?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "+CNMI: (0,1,2),(0,1,2),(0,2),(0),(0,1)"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Leaving GSM_SetIncomingSMS

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Entering GSM_SetIncomingCall

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Disabling incoming call

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Leaving GSM_SetIncomingCall

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Entering GSM_SetIncomingCB

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Leaving GSM_SetIncomingCB

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Entering GSM_SetIncomingUSSD

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Terminating possible incoming USSD

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+CUSD=2"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "+CME ERROR: 3"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: CME Error 3: "operation not allowed"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Disabling incoming USSD

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 1 "AT+CUSD=0"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: 2 "+CME ERROR: 3"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: CME Error 3: "operation not allowed"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: GSM_SetIncomingUSSD failed with error 30: Permission to file/device required...

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: Leaving GSM_SetIncomingUSSD

Wed 2008/01/09 10:48:55: [Closing]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:15: [Gammu            - 1.17.0 built 13:41:46 Jan  6 2008 using GCC 4.1]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:15: [Connection       - "at"]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:15: [Connection index - 0]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:15: [Model type       - ""]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:15: [Device           - "/dev/rfcomm0"]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:15: [Runing on        - Linux, kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 (#1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Dec 6 02:19:39 CET 2007)]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:15: Serial device: DTR is up, RTS is up, CAR is up, CTS is up

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:15: Setting speed to 19200

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:15: [Module           - "auto"]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:15: Escaping SMS mode

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:15: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x02/2

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:15: 1B |0D                                                         ..              

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:16: Sending simple AT command to wake up some devices

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:16: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x03/3

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:16: 41A|54T|0D                                                     AT.             

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:16: 1 "AT"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:16: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:16: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x09/9

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:16: 41A|54T|0D |0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A                             AT...OK..       

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:16: Enabling echo

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:16: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x05/5

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:16: 41A|54T|45E|311|0D                                             ATE1.           

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: 1 "ATE1"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x0B/11

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: 41A|54T|45E|311|0D |0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A                     ATE1...OK..     

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: Trying Motorola mode switch

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0A/10

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: 41A|54T|2B+|4DM|4FO|44D|45E|3D=|322|0D                         AT+MODE=2.      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: 1 "AT+MODE=2"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: 2 "+CME ERROR: 3"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x1B/27

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: 41A|54T|2B+|4DM|4FO|44D|45E|3D=|322|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|4DM|45 AT+MODE=2...+CME

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: 20 |45E|52R|52R|4FO|52R|3A:|20 |333|0D |0A                      ERROR: 3..     

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: CME Error 3: "operation not allowed"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: Seems not to be supported

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: Enabling CME errors

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0A/10

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:17: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|4DM|45E|45E|3D=|311|0D                         AT+CMEE=1.      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: 1 "AT+CMEE=1"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x10/16

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|4DM|45E|45E|3D=|311|0D |0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A AT+CMEE=1...OK..

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x09/9

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|53S|43C|53S|3F?|0D                             AT+CSCS?.       

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: 1 "AT+CSCS?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: 2 "+CSCS: "GSM""

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x1F/31

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|53S|43C|53S|3F?|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|53S|43C|53 AT+CSCS?...+CSCS

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: 3A:|20 |22"|47G|53S|4DM|22"|0D |0A |0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A     : "GSM"....OK.. 

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0A/10

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:18: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|53S|43C|53S|3D=|3F?|0D                         AT+CSCS=?.      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 1 "AT+CSCS=?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 2 "+CSCS: ("GSM")"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x22/34

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|53S|43C|53S|3D=|3F?|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|53S|43 AT+CSCS=?...+CSC

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 53S|3A:|20 |28(|22"|47G|53S|4DM|22"|29)|0D |0A |0D |0A |4FO|4B S: ("GSM")....OK

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 0D |0A                                                         ..              

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: Getting model

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x08/8

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|47G|4DM|4DM|0D                                 AT+CGMM.        

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 1 "AT+CGMM"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 2 "SAMSUNG SGH-E830"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x22/34

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|47G|4DM|4DM|0D |0D |0A |53S|41A|4DM|53S|55U|4E AT+CGMM...SAMSUN

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 47G|20 |53S|47G|48H|2D-|45E|388|333|300|0D |0A |0D |0A |4FO|4B G SGH-E830....OK

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 0D |0A                                                         ..              

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: [Connected model  - "SAMSUNG SGH-E830"]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x08/8

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:19: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|47G|4DM|49I|0D                                 AT+CGMI.        

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 1 "AT+CGMI"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 2 "SAMSUNG"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x19/25

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|47G|4DM|49I|0D |0D |0A |53S|41A|4DM|53S|55U|4E AT+CGMI...SAMSUN

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 47G|0D |0A |0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A                             G....OK..       

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Manufacturer info received

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Samsung

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: [Manufacturer: Samsung]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Checking for OBEX support

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0B/11

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|50P|52R|4FO|54T|3D=|3F?|0D                     AT+CPROT=?.     

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 1 "AT+CPROT=?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 2 "+CPROT: 0,"1.0",8"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x26/38

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|50P|52R|4FO|54T|3D=|3F?|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|50 AT+CPROT=?...+CP

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 52R|4FO|54T|3A:|20 |300|2C,|22"|311|2E.|300|22"|2C,|388|0D |0A ROT: 0,"1.0",8..

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A                                         ..OK..          

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Protocol entries received

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Parsing +CPROT: 0,"1.0",8 with +CPROT: (@i), (@r), (@i)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Parsing +CPROT: 0,"1.0",8 with +CPROT: @i, @r, @i

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Parsed int 0

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Grabbed string from reply: "1.0" (parsed 5 bytes)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Parsed raw string "1.0"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Parsed int 8

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: OBEX seems to be supported, version 1.0, level 8!

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: [Module           - "sonyericsson|ericsson|atobex"]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Escaping SMS mode

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x02/2

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 1B |0D                                                         ..              

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Sending simple AT command to wake up some devices

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x03/3

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|0D                                                     AT.             

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 1 "AT"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x09/9

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|0D |0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A                             AT...OK..       

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Enabling echo

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x05/5

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|45E|311|0D                                             ATE1.           

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 1 "ATE1"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x0B/11

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|45E|311|0D |0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A                     ATE1...OK..     

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Trying Motorola mode switch

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0A/10

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|4DM|4FO|44D|45E|3D=|322|0D                         AT+MODE=2.      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 1 "AT+MODE=2"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 2 "+CME ERROR: 3"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x1B/27

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|4DM|4FO|44D|45E|3D=|322|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|4DM|45 AT+MODE=2...+CME

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 20 |45E|52R|52R|4FO|52R|3A:|20 |333|0D |0A                      ERROR: 3..     

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: CME Error 3: "operation not allowed"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Seems not to be supported

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Enabling CME errors

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0A/10

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|4DM|45E|45E|3D=|311|0D                         AT+CMEE=1.      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 1 "AT+CMEE=1"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x10/16

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|4DM|45E|45E|3D=|311|0D |0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A AT+CMEE=1...OK..

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x09/9

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|53S|43C|53S|3F?|0D                             AT+CSCS?.       

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 1 "AT+CSCS?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 2 "+CSCS: "GSM""

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x1F/31

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|53S|43C|53S|3F?|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|53S|43C|53 AT+CSCS?...+CSCS

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 3A:|20 |22"|47G|53S|4DM|22"|0D |0A |0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A     : "GSM"....OK.. 

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0A/10

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|53S|43C|53S|3D=|3F?|0D                         AT+CSCS=?.      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 1 "AT+CSCS=?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 2 "+CSCS: ("GSM")"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x22/34

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|53S|43C|53S|3D=|3F?|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|53S|43 AT+CSCS=?...+CSC

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 53S|3A:|20 |28(|22"|47G|53S|4DM|22"|29)|0D |0A |0D |0A |4FO|4B S: ("GSM")....OK

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 0D |0A                                                         ..              

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Checking for OBEX support

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0B/11

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|50P|52R|4FO|54T|3D=|3F?|0D                     AT+CPROT=?.     

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 1 "AT+CPROT=?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 2 "+CPROT: 0,"1.0",8"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x26/38

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|50P|52R|4FO|54T|3D=|3F?|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|50 AT+CPROT=?...+CP

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 52R|4FO|54T|3A:|20 |300|2C,|22"|311|2E.|300|22"|2C,|388|0D |0A ROT: 0,"1.0",8..

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A                                         ..OK..          

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Protocol entries received

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Parsing +CPROT: 0,"1.0",8 with +CPROT: (@i), (@r), (@i)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Parsing +CPROT: 0,"1.0",8 with +CPROT: @i, @r, @i

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Parsed int 0

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Grabbed string from reply: "1.0" (parsed 5 bytes)

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Parsed raw string "1.0"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Parsed int 8

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: OBEX seems to be supported, version 1.0, level 8!

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Setting date & time

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x1F/31

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|43C|4CL|4BK|3D=|22"|300|388|2F/|300|311|2F/|30 AT+CCLK="08/01/0

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 399|2C,|311|300|3A:|344|399|3A:|322|300|2B+|300|300|22"|0D     9,10:49:20+00". 

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 1 "AT+CCLK="08/01/09,10:49:20+00""

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 2 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x25/37

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|43C|4CL|4BK|3D=|22"|300|388|2F/|300|311|2F/|30 AT+CCLK="08/01/0

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 399|2C,|311|300|3A:|344|399|3A:|322|300|2B+|300|300|22"|0D |0D 9,10:49:20+00"..

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A                                             .OK..           

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: Getting firmware versions

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x08/8

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:20: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|47G|4DM|52R|0D                                 AT+CGMR.        

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 1 "AT+CGMR"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 2 "31/03/06"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x1A/26

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|47G|4DM|52R|0D |0D |0A |333|311|2F/|300|333|2F AT+CGMR...31/03/

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 300|366|0D |0A |0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A                         06....OK..      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Received firmware version: "31/03/06"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: [Firmware version - "31/03/06"]

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Entering GSM_SetIncomingCall

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Enabling incoming call

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0A/10

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|4CL|49I|50P|3D=|311|0D                         AT+CLIP=1.      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 1 "AT+CLIP=1"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 2 "+CME ERROR: 3"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x1B/27

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|4CL|49I|50P|3D=|311|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|4DM|45 AT+CLIP=1...+CME

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 20 |45E|52R|52R|4FO|52R|3A:|20 |333|0D |0A                      ERROR: 3..     

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: CME Error 3: "operation not allowed"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: GSM_SetIncomingCall failed with error 30: Permission to file/device required...

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Leaving GSM_SetIncomingCall

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Entering GSM_SetIncomingSMS

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Getting available SMS memories

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0A/10

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|50P|4DM|53S|3D=|3F?|0D                         AT+CPMS=?.      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 1 "AT+CPMS=?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 2 "+CPMS: ("SM"),("SM"),("SM")"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x2F/47

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|50P|4DM|53S|3D=|3F?|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|50P|4D AT+CPMS=?...+CPM

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 53S|3A:|20 |28(|22"|53S|4DM|22"|29)|2C,|28(|22"|53S|4DM|22"|29 S: ("SM"),("SM")

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 2C,|28(|22"|53S|4DM|22"|29)|0D |0A |0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A     ,("SM")....OK.. 

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Available SMS memories received: read: ME : N/A, SM : ok, save: ME : N/A, SM = ok, Motorola = no

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0A/10

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|4EN|4DM|49I|3D=|3F?|0D                         AT+CNMI=?.      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 1 "AT+CNMI=?"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 2 "+CNMI: (0,1,2),(0,1,2),(0,2),(0),(0,1)"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 3 "OK"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x3A/58

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|4EN|4DM|49I|3D=|3F?|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|4EN|4D AT+CNMI=?...+CNM

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 49I|3A:|20 |28(|300|2C,|311|2C,|322|29)|2C,|28(|300|2C,|311|2C I: (0,1,2),(0,1,

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 322|29)|2C,|28(|300|2C,|322|29)|2C,|28(|300|29)|2C,|28(|300|2C 2),(0,2),(0),(0,

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 311|29)|0D |0A |0D |0A |4FO|4BK|0D |0A                         1)....OK..      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Leaving GSM_SetIncomingSMS

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Entering GSM_SetIncomingCall

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Disabling incoming call

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Leaving GSM_SetIncomingCall

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Entering GSM_SetIncomingCB

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Leaving GSM_SetIncomingCB

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Entering GSM_SetIncomingUSSD

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Terminating possible incoming USSD

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0A/10

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|55U|53S|44D|3D=|322|0D                         AT+CUSD=2.      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 1 "AT+CUSD=2"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 2 "+CME ERROR: 3"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x1B/27

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|55U|53S|44D|3D=|322|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|4DM|45 AT+CUSD=2...+CME

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 20 |45E|52R|52R|4FO|52R|3A:|20 |333|0D |0A                      ERROR: 3..     

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: CME Error 3: "operation not allowed"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Disabling incoming USSD

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: SENDING frametype 0x00/length 0x0A/10

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|55U|53S|44D|3D=|300|0D                         AT+CUSD=0.      

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 1 "AT+CUSD=0"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 2 "+CME ERROR: 3"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: RECEIVED frametype 0x00/length 0x1B/27

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 41A|54T|2B+|43C|55U|53S|44D|3D=|300|0D |0D |0A |2B+|43C|4DM|45 AT+CUSD=0...+CME

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: 20 |45E|52R|52R|4FO|52R|3A:|20 |333|0D |0A                      ERROR: 3..     

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: CME Error 3: "operation not allowed"

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: GSM_SetIncomingUSSD failed with error 30: Permission to file/device required...

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: Leaving GSM_SetIncomingUSSD

Wed 2008/01/09 10:49:21: [Closing]
```

----------

## LinuxTom

Leider funktioniert es schon wieder nicht mehr und ich weiß nicht warum. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, wo ich noch nachschauen kann. Ich habe schon spaßeshalber die neuesten Testversionen installiert aber da kann ich noch nicht mal mehr vom Handy zum Computer senden.

```
net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.24

net-wireless/bluez-libs-3.24

net-wireless/kdebluetooth-1.0_beta8
```

Hilfe!!!! Bitte!!!!

----------

